# 2040 question



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey SSF, quick question! If I have a 33-34" draw what should my looped 2040's active length be?
Thanks,
Narc


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm around 32-33.... 6 inch looped works great for me


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I draw about the same and cut them 14.5" per side before looping, so about 6.75"-7" for a made up set. Shoots anything up to .480 lead just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I cut mine to 14 inches, giving 6.5 inch length and draw to about 36 inches.These tubes work best when stretched almost to maximum. Divide you draw length by 5.5 for finished length, pouch tie to fork. Multiply by 2 and add .5 inch for tying.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------

